# [software] commend supprimer un utilisateur? (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour, encore un truc de débutant mais en cherchant dans google j'ai pas trouver, la commander deluser n'existe pas sur mon system ni rmuser. Par contre la commande adduser marche. Dans quel packet est deluser?

Merci de vos réponses.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Jan 16, 2007 12:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

C'est userdel  :Smile: 

----------

## GaMeS

Au pire avec equery b userdel. Il est par defaut sur toutes les distribs de toute façon.

----------

## Ezka

... ben un simple "user+tab" dans un shell et regarde :

```
localhost ezka # user

useradd  userdel  usermod  users 
```

=> les 4 commandes de gestion des utilisateurs   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

NB : il faut être root, ou avoir les droits qui vont bien   :Wink: 

----------

## Poch

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> mais en cherchant dans google j'ai pas trouver

 

Là je ne te crois pas du tout, désolé. Tu n'as pas cherché, c'est impossible autrement...

Un, user+tab en root te donne les commandes dont tu as besoin.

Deux, dans google, "supprimer un utilisateur linux" renvoie plus d'un million de page. Dans les trois premiers résultats, on voit que c'est la commande userdel depuis la page de google et les quelques lignes affichées, même pas besoin d'afficher la page en question. Si tu le fais, c'est encore plus simple, une petite recherche et c'est écrit en toute lettres...

Trois, t'as peut-être jamais remarqué (vu le temps que tu dois avoir passé dedans) mais dans les man pages, tout en bas tu as une section VOIR AUSSI. Cette section, je te le donne en mille, donne des commandes en rapport avec celle dont tu lis le man. En partant du fait que supprimer un utilisateur et en ajouter un sont des commandes ayant un petit rapport entre elles, tu tapes "man useradd", tu vois dans la section VOIR AUSSI un truc qui s'appelle "..., userdel,..." et la normalement la pièce tombe...

Enfin voila, c'était mon petit coup de gueule parce que celle là, je l'ai trouvée indigeste. Beaucoup de personnes passe du temps à t'aider/résoudre tes problèmes, mais faut aussi y mettre un peu du tiens...

Bonne journée...

----------

## OuinPis

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Bonjour, encore un truc de débutant mais en cherchant dans google j'ai pas trouver, la commander deluser n'existe pas sur mon system ni rmuser. Par contre la commande adduser marche. Dans quel packet est deluser?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses.

 

La respect mon gars, je crois que c'est ton post qui m'a le plus fait rire !!!!

(Désolé, mais la y il va fort)

----------

## kwenspc

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Bonjour, encore un truc de débutant mais en cherchant dans google j'ai pas trouver, la commander deluser n'existe pas sur mon system ni rmuser. Par contre la commande adduser marche. Dans quel packet est deluser?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses. 
> 
> La respect mon gars, je crois que c'est ton post qui m'a le plus fait rire !!!!
> ...

 

c'est net. Et c'est pire que moi en orthographe: "commend" ...ah ouais, celle là elle est pas mal. :]

----------

## Temet

Sur l'orthographe tu sais pourquoi kwenspc ...

Par contre, sur google y a foutage de gueule! > http://www.google.fr/search?q=commande+supprimer+utilisateur+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

En milieu de page je le vois "Gestion des utilisateurs et des groupes" ...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

moi j'ai taper: adduser supprimer utilisateur et je suis tomber sur quoi: plein de topic qui parler de la command je site: deluser.

EDIT:

http://www.libordux.org/docs/shells/linux-admin.php

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/fr/books/handbook/users-modifying.html (j'ai meme tester ça)

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sur l'orthographe tu sais pourquoi kwenspc ...
> 
> Par contre, sur google y a foutage de gueule! > http://www.google.fr/search?q=commande+supprimer+utilisateur+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

 

Et au cas où, dans ce cas-ci, l'orthographe n'est pas une excuse.

Essayez donc : http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=comende+suprimmer+utilisatter+linnux&btnG=Rechercher&meta= !

Ce brave google vous renvoie l'orthographe correcte avec le lien prémâché !

----------

## Ezka

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sur l'orthographe tu sais pourquoi kwenspc ...

 

Certes mais ça l'empèche pas d'écrire "dysorthographique" correctement   :Rolling Eyes:  . Moi ce qui me chagrine, c'est que s'il l'est vraiment et qu'il est suivis par un psy (oué sinon y foutage de gueule   :Laughing:  ) on ne peut pas lui en vouloir ... car la dyslexie, qui est le terme medical général et qui entraine souvent la dysorthographie, est souvent la cause de problèmes de raisonnement   :Confused:  .

Le pardon est notre seule alternative   :Laughing:  .

NB : oué oué j'ai cherché ça sur google et perdu au moins 15mn (comme si j'avais que ça a foutre moi ...   :Arrow:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

Je pense que l'orthographe n'est pas vraiment le sujet ici, vu que google corrige les fautes et que si alpha est dysorthographique c'est pas sa faute et je suppose que ça doit être dur pour lui de faire des phrases sans fautes. (je me demande, le problème c'est juste quand tu tapes ou bien tu n'y arrives pas non plus même en te relisant attentivement ?)

Par contre il faut faire preuve de bon sens, si tu veux supprimer un utilisateur sous linux, tu recherches simplement linux suprmer utlisateur (les fautes sont volontaires), là google te propose de corriger, tu cliques sur le lien et hop, ya pas mal de réponses...

Amicalement,

----------

## cylgalad

En plus Firefox 2 et Konqueror intègrent un correcteur orthographique.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

pour moi disorthographique passe dans google, donc je penser que c'été bon...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> En plus Firefox 2 et Konqueror intègrent un correcteur orthographique.

 

C'est vrai, mais je ne le trouve pas fiable, par exemple il me dit que apparaître est faux et apparaitre juste, alors que ce n'est pas le cas...

Cela dit, c'est vrai que ça permet d'écarter les fautes les plus courantes !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je me sert de ça pour supprimer les + grosses fautes.

----------

## OuinPis

Lorthographe, je fais comme si je navais pas vu. J'ai vécu quelques temps dans un pays ou il valait mieux ne pas voir les fautes sinon j'aurais passé mes journées à corriger et reprendre les gens. Cela naurait eu quun seul résultat me faire vraiment mal voir des habitants de ce pays (qui soit dit en passant jai adoré car jy ai vécu 7 ans). 

Mais pour la personne qui veut faire un minimum deffort (question de respect envers la langue et les utilisateurs du forum) il y a quand même la possibilité dutiliser OOo pour son correcteur orthographique ou tout autre logiciel possédant un correcteur, voila donc ce qui me dérange chez ce personnage quest alpha_one_x86, son attitude, envers les personnes qui prennent le temps de laider et de répondre a ses questions, alors que bien souvent lui ne prend même pas la peine de lire ces réponses. On voit pertinemment quil na pas pris le temps de chercher ni sur Google ou ailleurs, ni même de lire les pages man et ce quon lui propose comme solution ne lui convient jamais car ce quil a vu sous Windows était mieux. Et quand une personne lui trouve une solution y peut crever la bouche ouverte avant dêtre remercié, car au pire il va se faire dire que super man avait trouvé la solution juste avant.

Une personne cest posé la question « pourquoi utilise-t-il Gentoo et pas une autre distribution ? » moi jen suis presque a me demander pourquoi il utilise Linux tout court car il nen a pas lesprit du tout et je constate chez ce personnage un je m'enfoutisme complet.

Sur ce, a bon entendeur, a++

----------

## cylgalad

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est vrai, mais je ne le trouve pas fiable, par exemple il me dit que apparaître est faux et apparaitre juste, alors que ce n'est pas le cas...
> 
> Cela dit, c'est vrai que ça permet d'écarter les fautes les plus courantes !

 

En fait c'est fiable, il y a DEUX dictionnaires pour le français : un pour le français "à l'ancienne" et l'autre pour la réforme de 1990 où les accents circonflexes comme pour "apparaître" deviennent facultatifs, tu as du installer celui pour la réforme  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> pour moi disorthographique passe dans google, donc je penser que c'été bon...

 

Bah, on ne t'en veux pas vraiment pour ça, comme dit, c'est un handicap et tu ne l'as pas choisi ! (à moins que tu racontes des salades...). Mais je ne pense pas que le fait d'être dysorthographique (OFF : ce mot aussi n'est pas reconnu par FF) t'empêche de faire des posts "clairs".

Ce qui est vraiment gênant, ce n'est pas ton soucis avec la langue française, mais plutôt le fait que tu veuilles aller trop vite en besogne, exécuter des commandes dont tu ne comprends pas le sens, les conséquences, etc. Ainsi que ton attitude en général sur le forum.

Un conseil, agis de manière posée, tu ne connais pas encore le système et ça se voit... Pas la peine de mettre la charrue avant les bufs, à vouloir aller trop vite, tu vas faire que des bêtises et tu vas crier sans cesse à l'aide sur le forum !

Donc n'essaye pas de faire des trucs trop compliqués tout de suite, commence par maîtriser les commandes de base, la configuration basique de SSH pour sécuriser ta machine...

Concernant l'attitude sur le forum, essaye de comprendre que les gens en face de toi sont bénévoles et qu'ils te donnent de leur temps, donc un petit "merci" quand on t'aide, c'est pas grand chose mais ça fait plaisir !

Et quand tu cherches sur google, fais preuve de bon sens !

Amicalement,

PS : Je ne te cacherai pas que certains utilisateurs réguliers de ce forum sont un peu à bout de nerfs à force de voir tes posts (je ne parle pas d'orthographe là), et que si ça continue on va devoir sévir !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'essaye de faire des effort au niveau des merci (tout ce qui me connaisse me font remarquer que je le dit jamais), pour les post clair c'est ce que je fait mais même si pour moi c'est clair c'est pas claire pour tout le monde. Je pense pas que je veux aller trop vite mais je m'éparpille beaucoup et donc je perd mon énergie. Et je suis pas que sous gentoo (mandriva et windows), désoler si mon attitude ne parait pas bien, je suis trés reconnaissant de ceux qui m'aide. 

Pour ce qui est des recherche google je pense que je sais pas les faire, car je vous donne a chaque fois mes mot clef (qui semble pour moi des bon mot clef) et a chaque fois je tombe sur des truc a coter de la plaque et j'appelle a l'aide, la preuve ce topic, j'ai chercher deluser car j'ai vu que cette commande dans google et j'ai conclut que c'été la bonne.

----------

## anigel

La réponse à la question a été donnée il y a un moment déjà  :Arrow:  lock.

----------

